# losing Tessa



## tammyj57 (May 6, 2008)

This March, we had to say goodbye to our girl , Tessa, after only having having 4 years with her. We had battled some minor skin issues, which our vet Carrie found to be thyroid related. After putting her on meds, her health took a dramatic turn for the better - no more itchies ! Beautiful soft coat and her energy came back. Then around Christmas, things started going downhill. Digestive related - little appetite, trouble passing stool. On her last emergency visit, to our sorrow our vet found that her colon had shut down, and there was no other decision to make but to let her go. The whole family went to say our last goodbyes, DH and kids went into the other room and I stayed with her as she slipped away..The care she received could not have been better, and we recieved a card signed by everyone there. I know that she will be waiting for us when our time comes - if there are no dogs in heaven, I don't want to go. W will always think of you , Tessa.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

I sorry for the loss of Tess and the sorrow you and your family are feeling. It is never easy but it hurts more when they are young.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

I'm so very sorry for your loss.







RIP Tessa


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

So sorry for your loss.















Rest in Peace Tessa!


----------



## Hellismd (Aug 17, 2007)

I am soo very sorry for you loss. Run Free at the Bridge, Tessa.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

So sorry for your loss.
You are right she will be waiting for you 
At least she is in no pain.


----------



## TrackingPuppy (Feb 13, 2005)

Tessa had 4 wonderful years with your family, she will wait for a lifetime.


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

Omg I am so very very sorry to hear about Tessa, my thoughts are with you and your family. She had 4 great years with you but so short. RIP Tessa


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

<span style='font-family: Century Gothic'> </span> I am so sorry for your loss. Cherish your memories of Tessa.


----------

